# Pm 932 Mods  Drill Handle / Pdf  Lever



## kennyv (Oct 26, 2015)

_


Hey guys I posted this on general section for anyone with a RF-45 clones had a solution but should d have to bounced Q across you guys instead

Recently I purchased a PM932 PDF its a 9x32 mill with power down feed option. I have found that the lower quill Drill down feed lever gets in way of work . Since it has two feed levers 180 deg apart even in the up most position the lower lever can interfere with work in vice and or work on the table .

Since I have a PDF model I plan on taking apart see if I can do a mod for the down feed assembly that may accommodate a better handle position and operation of engagement in the down feed . Right now the only thing I see shorting the lower handle and making new knobs .However love to see someones fix if they already worked this out esp including PDF operation mechanics . 

Is there anyone with similar mill done these sort of mods ? If so can ya share perhaps post pic of how ya made it better .Ps If I dont get many responses, guess ill post pics my resolution when I get around to doin... thanks again  guys

_


----------



## bartives (Oct 26, 2015)

I saw that one person took the bottom plastic handle off and shortened it to help resolve this issue.  I have the same problem but have not come up with a solution that I believe is fully functional.


----------



## 65Cobra427SC (Nov 5, 2015)

I was just looking at mine just today wondering the same thing. If you look at the pdf manual for the PM932, it shows a different course downfeed unit on that machine (I'm assuming it's an older assembly). The sleeve appears to be longer so the entire unit looks further to the right and the angle of the handle looks to be steeper as well. Wonder if that assembly is a direct replacement. Otherwise maybe a spacer could be inserted between the sleeve and hub on the assembly we have?


----------



## kennyv (Nov 5, 2015)

Already figured out the calibration issue .. made my own  zero mark . dial stop  to desired depth by using  DRO for depth  lock and then quill down feed to exact stop. 
Next get rid of original  knobs  make lower lever a stubby make a new knob ..  still use levers for engage PDF ( power down feed )  done deal


----------



## rherrell (Nov 15, 2015)

bartives said:


> I saw that one person took the bottom plastic handle off and shortened it to help resolve this issue.  I have the same problem but have not come up with a solution that I believe is fully functional.



That would be me!

What I did was unscrew the plastic handle, tapped it all the way down and cut off the excess at the top. That gave me just enough room to miss my vise which is what I was looking for.

EDIT...I only did it to the bottom handle, that left me with one long and one short. If I ever need a lot of leverage I use the longer handle, it's worked out great so far.


----------

